# different sides for thanksgiving?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone do any different out of the ordinary sides for thanksgiving?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Turkey. With a side of Turkey. 

We've done pizza, buffalo wings, and nachos to name a few. Football is football, and warrants football food.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Turkey tacos with guacamole aren't too shabby.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I gotta see what *goob* has to say..

o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I gotta see what *goob* has to say..
> 
> o-||


Ah, ha, ha, ha. ha...the stories I could tell.

I like scalloped corn and all those things those people up in North Dakota eat, none of which I can pronounce or spell.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ... and all those things those people up in North Dakota eat


Pheasant tongue? :lol:

We had deer ribs on the side once. :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> We had deer ribs on the side once. :|


Not much meat on deer ribs. 

OK, here's a story:

Back when I was 12 yrs old or so I shot a huge **** on the farm. Traditionally our family always had some sort of wild game dish in addition to the usual stuff for Thanksgiving. So dad decided to have baked **** for Thanksgiving that year.

He removed all the fat and glands from the raccoon and parboiled it with a board in it's mouth. Then he cooked it in the oven with an apple in it's mouth and some Mariscino cherries in it's eye sockets. It looked really cool, but tasted awlful.


----------

